# American Fork Canyon, UT road conditions?



## bigskychuck (Jul 14, 2008)

Anyone been up there lately? I'm wondering how much of the road might still be closed d/t snow.

Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

Snow patches that covered the road started at Altamont campground as of yesterday. There wasn't a lot of snow though so I'd imagine you could go much further up after 1-2 weeks of warmer weather. I just don't like having to mount/re-mount my bike after carrying it through the snow patches so I don't know how far you could really go. Lots of rocks this year.


----------

